#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Any insight into this dream about demons?

## Of_Scorpius

Hello everyone. I just joined this forum to discuss a dream my fiancÃÂ©e had and hopefully get some answers. I would like to assume everyone here has an open mind but in case not, the reason why I am looking for more information on this instead of thinking this is just a dream and nothing more is because she has seen ghost, demons, and "dark and light things" throughout her entire life. I don't have time to get into why I believe her when she says she does but long story short, she knew things about certain family members of mine that had passed long before I met her. She's always been close to death. She "died" briefly right after she was born and once more around the age of four during a blood transfusion. Also during November of last year she was having a surgery to her knee done and her heart stopped twice during it.

With that said, our relationship has been rocky for about two months now. She was pregnant but miscarried a while back and on top of that we've been having some relationship problems so it feels like we've had around us some negative energy. She also started to live with me around July but has found that my apartment is a hotspot for evil ghosts/demons/dark things. She thinks someone in an apartment close to mine might have been "messing with something they shouldn't of had been or known how to control it." If someone finds it important, I can discuss these events if need be but for now, I'll just discuss the dream.

I'll be writing the dream as she tells me, almost like it's a story. I'm not sure if all parts will make sense as I'm just writing it as she says it. Myself and my fiancÃÂ©e were in the dream. The dream looks like it took place during the early 1800s due to there still being slavery. 

We had received a letter from a family friend named Elizabeth B (she could not remember the rest of the last name, just that it began with a B and just by chance I asked her if it was Bathory and she said no.) stating she was sick and needed us to take care of her since her parents were going out of town for a night. Elizabeth was about 18 years of age. We arrived at a brick plantation mansion that had four pillars made out of metal in the front and a patio in the back. The mansion had a few willow trees around it along with possible pecan trees. It was afternoon and we were escorted to our room by a slave housekeeper. It had a old styled love seat and bed with four white pillars but no canopy. It also had a fire place with a gold framed mirror hanging over it and the wallpaper was a golden yellow. The room also had hard wood floors along with a rug under a marble topped table.

After we settled in we went downstairs for dinner and met with Elizabeth. She was about 5'5, somewhat plump but not too much. She had tiny lips, big brown eyes with long eyelashes, curly brown hair that was tied back in a pearly blue ribbon that matched her blue dress as well. She told us how she kept on hearing voices and would wake up with scratches on the inside and outside of her thighs as well as her back. One night she woke up in a shock downstairs in the kitchen near the cellar. She was scared when discussing this because her parents had talked about sending her to an asylum if this kept on going on. As she was talking about her situation the blood had drained out of her face. Once dinner was finished she showed us around the house because some remodeling was being done in the house.

(after this part my fiancÃÂ©e woke up and was awake for about twenty minutes before she went back to bed and went right back into the dream, picking up in the middle of being shown the house.)

After being shown around the house we went to bed but a few hours later my fiancÃÂ©e and I woke up to screaming that was coming from downstairs. We followed after it and found Elizabeth down by the cellar door just like she had described to us earlier at dinner. Her back was bleeding and it was soaking through her nightgown. Her scream sounded less human and more like an animal. Two male slaves grabbed her by her arms and legs and took her up to her room and put her back in bed. Her bed and curtains were both shredded and covered in blood. Once she was laid in bed she stopped screaming but was biting and scratching and kicking at the men as well as taunting them sexually by pulling away briefly and taking out her breasts or pulling up her dress to expose herself.

One of the slaves ran off to get a doctor and when the doctor came in my fiancÃÂ©e and I left the room but could hear Elizabeth screaming and taunting the doctor as he gave her something to knock her out. The taunts were a mix of sexual slurs as well as things along the lines of "**** you Jesus, **** your god!" Once she was knocked out she was tied to the bed so she wouldn't hurt herself or expose herself anymore.

We had gone to bed and woke up the next morning to find Elizabeth still passed out and tied to the bed. Her parents came home around noon and we relayed to them the events that had happened during the course of the night. Her parents wanted to check on her and the moment we entered the room we suddenly heard an evil animalistic growl. It started with single growl but by the end it was several (as an off note, she has heard a growl that sounded similar to this in real life when she was laying on the sofa and texting me as I was driving home from work. She was able to smell the breath as it was right on her face and it smelled awful as well as feel the heat from it. She then got up and waited outside for me until I got home.)

Elizabeth had a mocking grin on her face and suddenly started to scream at all of us as well as make sexual taunts towards her parents such as "**** me daddy!" All four of us stepped out of the room and her parents went off to a corner to discuss the situation amongst themselves all the while Elizabeth was still screaming and taunting us. Her mom fetched the two male slaves and an hour later the doctor came back. All of them went into the room and she stopped screaming since the doctor once again gave her something and was carried out and took her to the attic. In the back of the attic was a small room with a metal framed bed. Elizabeth was then tied to the bed with belts. The men hammered boards over a window that was in the room. The doctor then pulled the parents aside to discuss the situation with them and left. 

A little while later she woke up and started to scream again as well as struggle against the bed, causing it to thud around in the room. The doctor returned for a third time with a priest and we all went up towards the room in the attic. Elizabeth had been trying to pull her hands through the restraints, causing it to tear into her flesh. Blood had pooled on the bed and under it as well. The priest pulled out a crucifix and started to pray and Elizabeth went from screaming to growling and hissing. The priest asked aloud "Who is possessing this child of God?!" and Elizabeth responded with "Beelzebub and with him there are seven!" and then started to list seven more names. Among the names my fiancÃÂ©e was able to make out were Samael and Abaddon. She says she thinks these are right with about 60% accuracy. Another named sounded like Cabal and the rest she has no idea since Elizabeth was saying them really fast over and over again.

The priest them said he expelles the demon out of Elizabeths body and started to splash holy water on her which caused her to scream (but not burn or or steam or anything like that which happens in movies). She got one hand loose from the restraints which was missing flesh and attempted to free the other hand but was unable to get it undone all while shaking her head and cursing and screaming the word "no." She then fell limp and layed on the bed.

This is where the dream ends. My fiancÃÂ©e feels like this dream is very important but is not sure as to why. She also found it very familiar like it was an actual place that she's visited and Elizabeth was/is a real person. She also said it seemed like the dream was a warning. It scared her a lot since it felt so real and she found it weird that she remembered so much of it since she usually has a hard time remember any dreams. Anyone have any insight into this dream or anything similar to it?

----------


## Of_Scorpius

Thanks for the quick response. I was kinda thinking it could've been a mix of both, like Isabeau said.

This just happened a few hours ago so we haven't really looked hard to find the house other than looking at some pictures of southern plantations as I was typing this up with her so I could get a feel of what she meant as she was describing it to me.

A while back I briefly considered a cleansing but dismissed it since we had basically "learned" to deal with the things that were happening, even though a few serious events did occur. Don't know if that was smart or not but I'm moving from here in a few weeks. 

We'll be trying to see if we could get more info on the house or not. As for the apartments I'm at right now. I've tried to find stuff about the history and haven't found anything but they are somewhat old so you never know.

Once again thanks for the quick response.

----------

